#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Why dont people like to watch native movies?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 

Nowadays most of the youngsters prefer to watch Hollywood movies rather than our native movies. Watching other language movies is a good thing. But some of the people dont like native movies. I am wondering why they dislike their own language arts. What do you think guys why some people dont like native language movies?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends, 
> 
> Nowadays most of the youngsters prefer to watch Hollywood movies rather than our native movies. Watching other language movies is a good thing. But some of the people dont like native movies. I am wondering why they dislike their own language arts. What do you think guys why some people dont like native language movies?


But they would appreciate when quality movies are released

----------


## Bhavya

> But they would appreciate when quality movies are released


True people would appreciate good movie but I feel the amount of appreciation is very little than other big movies like Kollywood and Hollywood.

----------

